# Externe HD für Netzwerk



## nchristoph (22. September 2008)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach ner möglichkeit, mein Netzwerk um nen Zwischenspeicher zu erweitern, sprich ne Netzwerkfähige HD.

Ich hab mal im Net geschaut und auch einiges gefunden, nur sind die Netzwerk HD's nicht gerade billig.

Es gibt doch auch die Adapter USB auf RJ45. Kann ich mit so einem Adapter eine Externe HD Netzwerkfähig machen?

Ich hoffe mal ich Poste das in der Richtige Rubrik.

mfg


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. September 2008)

Nein die Adapter sind eher dafür gedacht USB Geräte mit einem Lankabel (per USB) zu verbinden, weil die USB Kabel in größeren Längen recht teuer sind, und teilweise nicht so gut.

Hast du mal geschaut nach einer Linkstation (Live oder Pro ist eigentlich egal... ist eh die selbe Hardware) von Buffalo?
Die Buffalo Geräte kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Auserdem kann man auf ihnen über Optware Feeds weitere Anwendungen installieren, zB lighttpd mit PHP & SQL Lite oder ähnliches.

Hab mitlerweile eine Linkstation und eine Terastation hier im Einsatz, eine weitere Terastation ist bereits fest eingeplant bis Ende des Jahres.


----------



## PC Heini (22. September 2008)

Schau auch mal hier, http://www.supportnet.de/listthread/190671 . Mehr kann ich morgen liefern. Muss noch weg.


----------



## nchristoph (22. September 2008)

Ich hab noch ein bischen mehr gestöbert im Net und hab einen Konverter gefunden von usb auf RJ45 mit dem es möglich sein soll USB Platten an nen  Router anzuschliessen.

Ist das empfehlenswert oder soll ich gleich eine Netzwerk HD kaufen?

USB/LAN Konverter


----------



## PC Heini (23. September 2008)

Was Du nun schlussendlich machst, ist Dir überlassen. Am Konverter kannst halt jede USB HD anschliessen, was bei der Netzwerk HD vlt nicht möglich ist, oder Du musst immer Netzwerk HDs kaufen. 
Nachfogend hab ich noch ein paar links ( leider schon etwas älter, aber gut beschrieben. ), die Dir die Unterschiede aufzeigen. Der letzte link bietet eine interessante Lösung an.

http://www.golem.de/0406/31765.htm
lhttp://www.heise.de/newsticker/USB-Festplatte-im-Netzwerk-Update--/meldung/48286
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=397484

Spätestens jetzt solltest Du Dich entscheiden können, was für Dich am besten ist.


----------



## nchristoph (23. September 2008)

Ich hab mir heute die SC101 von Netgear besorgt(was anderes gibt es bei uns in der umgebung nicht ) und hab bis jetzt nur Probleme damit, allerdings nur unter Vista. Unter XP läuft alles perfekt.

Kennt sich wer aus mit dem Teil?


----------



## PC Heini (24. September 2008)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob Du auch schon auf dieses Faq gestossen bist. Ich hängs Dir jedenfalls mal an. Unter Punkt 9 steht, dass derzeit W 2000&W XP unterstützt werden.
Für Vista denk ich mal, wird es in nächster Zeit auch Treiber geben.


----------



## Navy (24. September 2008)

Ich hatte das SC101 zeitweise auch betreuen müssen und kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten: das Gerät ist als NAS absolut nicht zu gebrauchen. Es verhält sich zickig, ist unter Linux nicht ohne weiteres nutzbar und man benötigt zwingend Treiber für das Ding. Zudem habe ich mehrmals ein RAID1 verloren, welches sich auch nicht wiederherstellen ließ (die Software von Netgear ist unbrauchbar).

Nach einem Jahr langen Leidens habe ich den Kunden dann von einem Fileserver überzeugen können. Das SC101 liegt hier jetzt rum und ich will es nur noch loswerden.


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. September 2008)

Ich würde das Netgear Gerät zurückbringen in den Laden, bisher hab ich über dieses Teil nur schlechtes gelesen.

Nimm eine Linkstation, damit läufst du besser, die hat auserdem 2 USB Anschlüss an die du entweder zwei weitere USB Platten, oder auch nen Drucker anschliesen kannst.
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_w?...lias%3Daps&field-keywords=linkstation&x=0&y=0

Wenn du Raid1 möchtest muss es natürlich eine Linkstation DUO sein, die normale hat ja nur eine Festplatte drinnen 

Was auch empfehlenswert sein soll (laut einigen NAS Foren) ist die NSLU2 von Linksys, die "Schnecke" hat aber keine Festplatte eingebaut, muss also eine USB Platte drann.


----------



## nchristoph (24. September 2008)

Ok nach stundenlangem Werkeln und Blutschwitzens funktioniert das Teil jetzt ohne Probleme. Ich verwende es ja nur als Netzwerkfestplatte damit ich auf allen PC's Anime schaun kann wenn ich lust hab Ausserdem hab ich endlich wieder Verwendung für meine Festplatten die ich herumliegen hab.

Auf Raid 0/1 kann ich getrost verzichten. Hab mit Raid nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich hab soviele alte IDE Festplatten rumliegen das ich vom Weihnachtsgeld wahrscheinlich noch eines kaufen, ausser eine andere wird günstiger.

Ich hab auch stundenlang auf Google verbracht und hab einige schlechte Meldungen über SC101/T gefunden aber auch sehr viele positive. 

Mit dem letzten Firmwareupdate wurde sehr viele Bugs gefixed und die Platte läuft auch stabiler als vorher. Das einzige, auf das man aufpassen muss, das man 2 kompatible Festplatten einbaut, am besten 2 gleiche, dann funktioniert das teil ohne Problem.

Und es gibt seit vorigen November oder Dezember Vistafähige Treiber und Software.

Was anderes zum Thema NAS: Was kosten die von euch vorgeschlagegen Lösungen?


----------



## Navy (24. September 2008)

Wenn Du noch einen alten Rechner rumstehen hast, fast nichts  Linux drauf, Samba konfigurieren und fertig. Einzig die Stromkosten sind etwas höher...

Es gibt genügend Hardwarelösungen auf dem Markt. Angefangen von 100€ für ein NAS-Gehäuse ohne Platten bis hin zu vollständigen Fileservern mit höheren RAID-Level und mehreren tausend Euronen. Es kommt ja darauf an, was Du möchtest...


----------



## nchristoph (24. September 2008)

Mir genügen die Gehäuse um ehrlich zu sein. Die Festplatten hab ich ja rumliegen. Nur fakt ist halt, das IDE immer mehr von SATA und SATA II abgelöst wird bzw schon ist.  Dadurch werden NAS Gehäuse mit IDE Support immer seltener.


----------

